# Chilean Miner Rescue



## truthseeker (13 Oct 2010)

6 men out so far according to Sky News - some amazing footage and photos of the rescue - poor guys, I hope it all continues to go without a hitch.


----------



## MandaC (13 Oct 2010)

*Chilean Miners*

Agree great footage, positive outcome, I just thought of the poor guys in the Sub(Kursk)

Loved the footage, very emotional event.


----------



## Firefly (13 Oct 2010)

Not to put a downer on it, but I can't help thinking that if someone "important" was down there, like a minister doing inspections, that they'd be whipped out of there a lot sooner. Bah Humbug me!


----------



## DB74 (13 Oct 2010)

Bet this guy is looking forward to it anyway!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Staples (13 Oct 2010)

MandaC said:


> Agree great footage, positive outcome, I just thought of the poor guys in the Sub(Kursk)


 
That occurred to me as well.  What a horrible way to go.

Great to think that current technology offers a solution for mining disasters.  It makes you wonder how many similar accidents occuured since mining began where those trapped were left to perish.


----------



## huskerdu (13 Oct 2010)

Firefly said:


> Not to put a downer on it, but I can't help thinking that if someone "important" was down there, like a minister doing inspections, that they'd be whipped out of there a lot sooner. Bah Humbug me!


I know nothing about mining, but you have not given any indication that you do either.  In all the saturation media coverage that has been going on, has anyone from a mining background, anywhere in the world said " Hold on, there is a quicker way of doing this". 

If you want to complain, at least complain about the real problem. What went wrong with their safety standards, that allowed it to happen in the first place. The company have a lot of questions to answer.


----------



## z104 (13 Oct 2010)

MandaC said:


> Agree great footage, positive outcome, I just thought of the poor guys in the Sub(Kursk)
> 
> Loved the footage, very emotional event.


 

I was thinking of them too. Goes to show what is possible when there is a will to do the right thing.
I wonder if we were not living in an internet age if these miners would have been let die.


----------



## Firefly (13 Oct 2010)

huskerdu said:


> I know nothing about mining, but you have not given any indication that you do either. In all the saturation media coverage that has been going on, has anyone from a mining background, anywhere in the world said " Hold on, there is a quicker way of doing this".
> 
> If you want to complain, at least complain about the real problem. What went wrong with their safety standards, that allowed it to happen in the first place. The company have a lot of questions to answer.


 
Easy...I'm not complaining at all, just offering an opinion.


----------



## Staples (13 Oct 2010)

The Onion has its own take......

http://www.theonion.com/articles/trapped-chilean-miners-considering-how-funny-it-wo,18261/


----------



## Pique318 (13 Oct 2010)

With this and the LFC court case settled in favour of The chairman and against Hicks & Gillet, you might enjoy knowing that on Margaret Thatcher's 85th  birthday she'll be watching nothing but celebrating scousers and miners  all day on TV


----------



## BillK (13 Oct 2010)

Ah, the Blessed Margaret - those were the days...


----------



## jasconius (14 Oct 2010)

The Chilean miners came out Juan by Juan.


----------



## Firefly (14 Oct 2010)

Apparently the last minor out was in a state of shock...he had forgotten to clock-in


----------



## truthseeker (14 Oct 2010)

Jokes aside - I found it to be compulsive viewing last night - I even got up at 2.30am to see had they all come out successfully.

Just so good to see a really positive event on the news for a change instead of the usual doom and gloom!!


----------



## Staples (14 Oct 2010)

The joy of one miner at getting out was offset by the realisation that he'd left the immersion on.


----------



## callybags (14 Oct 2010)

The first half dozen to be rescued have already secured contract work in northern England.

They're going to teach Liverpool FC how to get out of a deep hole before Christmas.


----------



## JP1234 (14 Oct 2010)

wait.....who won the Chilean Big Brother after all?



( Yes, joking aside, it was a joy to watch them all emerging safely)


----------



## Niall M (14 Oct 2010)

did they all get today off work?


----------



## micmclo (14 Oct 2010)

Think I read somewhere they will get together and write one book and split the proceeds.
Though like many gentleman's agreements it may fall apart if some of the individuals get an offer.


----------



## DerKaiser (14 Oct 2010)

Niall M said:


> did they all get today off work?


 
I think they got tomorrow as well - pretty sweet life


----------



## Caili (15 Oct 2010)

Staples said:


> The joy of one miner at getting out was offset by the realisation that he'd left the immersion on.


 

Brilliant!!


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Oct 2010)

I think the Chilean miners have gone too commercial now - I prefered them when they were underground.


----------

